# Real LED's or backlit?



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I was waiting long for some companies to show up with *real* LED panel, not a LCD panel with LED backlit. Now I've been reading this in tech2 and thinking rightly that these are actually LED monitors, right? Not LCD?
Please confirm.

• Samsung launches next-gen LED monitor series in India


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
Its already in sale in US. I think it is LED backlight technology only. See for ur self.

3D | Samsung
Specs - 3D S23A950D | Samsung Monitors


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2012)

This one is selling in US from a long time.
They also use the backlight technology.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2012)

Freaking awesome! Then I've to wait again.
Thanks guys fyi.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 10, 2012)

I doubt thats going to happen anytime soon. LED is not a panel technology, its a backlighting technique, similar to older LCD's using CCFL. The panel technology is LCD and can be categorised as TN, VA, IPS and Samsung's own PLS. Wikipedia has a nice article on LCD panel types. Check it out if you want...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> I doubt thats going to happen anytime soon. LED is not a panel technology, its a backlighting technique, similar to older LCD's using CCFL. The panel technology is LCD and can be categorised as TN, VA, IPS and Samsung's own PLS. Wikipedia has a nice article on LCD panel types. Check it out if you want...


You're wrong in some parts. LCD-LED technology is total gob IMO. I can't be an idiot to buy a LCD with LED backlit and shout I've purchased a LED TV/monitor.
Besides that has already happened, Samsung already ditched LCD TV, all LED from now on. But same gotta happen with Monitors to interest me.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2012)

Why not IPS monitor?

*Difference between IPS and TN panel*
[YOUTUBE]yjmCKbhARJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> You're wrong in some parts. LCD-LED technology is total gob IMO. I can't be an idiot to buy a LCD with LED backlit and shout I've purchased a LED TV/monitor.
> Besides that has already happened, Samsung already ditched LCD TV, all LED from now on. But same gotta happen with Monitors to interest me.


Actually he was completely right - as far as the current scenario is concerned.

What you're talking about is OLED screens - having a matrix of small OLEDs. A long way to go here. But we have these in mobiles. For large screens, these will be power hogs.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 30, 2012)

yup..OLEDS are real LED panels... Samsung and LG has showcases some 55" OLED TVs in CES this year.


----------

